# Suche Diablo III Gästepass



## Poall (22. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag liebe buffies,

ich suche seit geraumer Zeit nach einem Gästepass, da das Spiel momentan für mich zu teuer ist, um es blind zu kaufen. 

Also, wenn ihr einen für mich übrig habt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

MfG

Poall


----------



## Poall (23. Mai 2012)

Habe einen bekommen, kann geclosed werden.


----------

